# Lenovo P10 tablet with speaker base and Echo Show feature



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I got this the middle of last week when it was on sale for nearly half price and they threw in a 256 gig micro SD card as well.  I've had an Echo for a long time and I have a Fire tablet that's also an Echo Show although I don't use it that way.  I got this thing because of the price and to use as a tablet and because I've heard such good things about the speaker base.  I didn't really expect to like the Show feature much and I was right.

This tablet is in some important ways very nearly perfect.  It has a great screen.  It's speakers are better than the ones on my Ipad and when I put it in the speaker base the sound is superb.  That really was my motivation for getting it.  I have a lot of old TV shows and movies and I enjoy watching them and with the A/C noise sometimes it's hard to hear.  It won't be a problem anymore!

I've been using this with videos I have on board as well as with Youtube and Netflix and Amazon Prime videos and it's easily the best tablet I've ever had for watching them.  Even better than my laptop, which has a full HD IPS display and excellent external speakers.

I'd watched a lot of Youtube reviews of this thing before I bought it and they all warned about how slippery and difficult to hold on to it is.  But it's far worse than they said.  Even laying the tablet on a flat surface if it's playing a video the sound will start it moving sometimes.  It's almost as if Lenovo did years of research developing new ways to help us break our tablets.  It's determined to fall.

I tried putting masking tape on it's glass back to have something with a grip but it won't stick.  Neither will duct tape.  The masking tape came off in a few mintues, the duct tape was gone by the next day.  Someone suggested super glue but I'm going to hold off on a solution that I might not be able to back out of if I don't like it.  Still, if I don't find something better I may try that.

I can't use a case because I can't put it in it's speaker stand with a case.

By the way, Lenovo designed the speaker stand with the same philosophy.  It'll fall out if I brush against it.  And putting it in the stand has to be done with care.

There are some really bad design flaws here and yet I've decided to keep it.  The thing is just so good for watching movies and TV.

As for the Echo Show, I've played with that a bit and decided it doesn't give me anything more than my regular Echo.  I can turn it off and I do but in time it turns itself back on.  Then I end up with a screen that alternates between weather reports and suggestions for things to ask Alexa.  It changes every few seconds and is very distracting.

I really do have mixed feelings about this thing.  It was obviously designed by a devil but a devil who knows how to make it attractive, which is kind of what devils are known for. 

Barry


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I got a Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 10-inch tablet a few months back (not the pro with the projector).
I like it; it is not slippery, has a built in stand & I can put the Alexa app on it.
I'm pretty happy.

I also have a Show (given to my by my son) which is almost exclusively used to video chat with him & his wife.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have an older Lenovo tablet, maybe 2 years old, and it's very comfortable to hold.  I think that's partly why I didn't really believe the reviews about how slippery this thing was going to be.  I'm not sorry I got it but what could have been the best tablet I've ever had is instead the slipperiest, hence just very nice tablet.

The only dumber design choice in history was when Nook decided to put a capacative home button on the Nook Glowlight Plus right at the bottom center below the screen, exactly where we want to hold it.  I suspect, and dearly hope, the designer was sent to the firing squad for that one.  Or maybe they just laughed and gave him a raise. 

Barry


----------

